# New Chloe Daria Bag



## kbell

I’m loving the look of this bag & can’t wait for more pics/info. Anyone else?


----------



## GemsBerry

I saw it and I thought it's a revamped Paraty.


----------



## MooMooVT

This caught my eye as well! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## muggles

I like it’s looks! Caught my eye!


----------



## kbell

Looks like it comes in a smaller size too


----------



## Ilovemypurses$

Does anyone know when this bag will be available for purchase?  I have to have it.


----------



## Luna

so is anyone still interested in this style?  I've been waiting for it to be released... looks like it just popped up on a few retailers for pre-order... chloe says it will be available in like feb.


----------



## kbell

Luna said:


> so is anyone still interested in this style?  I've been waiting for it to be released... looks like it just popped up on a few retailers for pre-order... chloe says it will be available in like feb.


I love the smaller one but it’s only preorder in a lighter color I won’t use right now. I always hesitate with Chloe too because often sales come about - but I love the bag... and I’m on a self imposed bag ban at the moment.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love the look of this bag in this color! I am going to be at SCP so I'll pop by the boutique to see if it's in yet!




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love the look of this bag! I am going to be at SCP so I'll pop by the boutique to see if it's in yet!


----------



## Luna

super curious to see it in person....


----------



## Luna

It finally showed up on chloe's website for preorder - available there in black and light cloud in the smaller size


----------



## Weiner

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I love the look of this bag in this color! I am going to be at SCP so I'll pop by the boutique to see if it's in yet!
> 
> View attachment 4650562
> View attachment 4650563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of this bag! I am going to be at SCP so I'll pop by the boutique to see if it's in yet!


haven't seen it life yet but would want to... already have thousands looks matching this cutie


----------



## Luna

The Daria in sepia is selling out on most sites ... I was second guessing my preorder - I guess I will let it right now and see if I like it when I receive


----------



## kbell

Luna said:


> The Daria in sepia is selling out on most sites ... I was second guessing my preorder - I guess I will let it right now and see if I like it when I receive


Can’t wait to see your live pics! Which size did you go for?


----------



## Luna

kbell said:


> Can’t wait to see your live pics! Which size did you go for?



Medium!  I thought the small might be tooooo small for me.


----------



## Roie55

I don't mind it - but just wondering why so many handles?? Isn't the top handle plus the long strap enough? They added 2 side handles as well??


----------



## Luna

Fearlesscameron said:


> Here are the pictures of the shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683881
> View attachment 4683882



Where did you order from?  Chloe.com?   NM's says I won't get mine until May!!


----------



## Fearlesscameron

Luna said:


> Where did you order from?  Chloe.com?   NM's says I won't get mine until May!!


I called the Chloe boutique in Toronto, they ordered it for me and it took about 3 weeks for them to receive it in store and then they shipped it to me right away, got it the next day. I live in montreal.


----------



## JessieGalal

I Love this new addition over the ABBY, C bag & ABBY Lock..
Daria just screams Chloe IMO. Right down their Boho-chic path.. unlike the other mentioned 3 bags.


----------



## GemsBerry

Does anybody have it already? I wonder how it that braided handle IRL?


----------



## Luna

I'm actually OK that NM delayed my order until May - halfway tempted to cancel the order due to obvious reasons ...


----------



## Luna

Fearlesscameron said:


> I called the Chloe boutique in Toronto, they ordered it for me and it took about 3 weeks for them to receive it in store and then they shipped it to me right away, got it the next day. I live in montreal.



Can you post pics!!!?   I really wanna see some IRL pics of this bag instead of runway or stock


----------



## Fearlesscameron

Luna said:


> Can you post pics!!!?   I really wanna see some IRL pics of this bag instead of runway or stock


So sorry, I already sent it back and finally did not take pictures of it before. I sent it back because I really disliked the shoulder strap. The loop on it really bothered me! But it probably doesn't bother a lot of other people since I notice that a lot of Chloe's bags have that loop on their shoulder straps! (I personally don't understand, especially for crossbody wear!). I personally only have the Marcie Medium and the shoulder strap is not the same and I love it. But couldn't stand that loop on my shoulder on the Daria bag. Good luck!


----------



## annaca2000

I just got it a couple of weeks ago and it’s great! Couldn’t decide on the size but small is much cuter so I went with it. The only downside is the weight which is typical of Chloe. It hold surprising amount if things for the size it is. I did the YouTube review since there is very limited info in that bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

annaca2000 said:


> I just got it a couple of weeks ago and it’s great! Couldn’t decide on the size but small is much cuter so I went with it. The only downside is the weight which is typical of Chloe. It hold surprising amount if things for the size it is. I did the YouTube review since there is very limited info in that bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717040
> View attachment 4717041


Congrats on your new Chloe! It really is cute! And I love the interior and the braided top handle. 
Could you link the video you made?


----------



## annaca2000

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your new Chloe! It really is cute! And I love the interior and the braided top handle.
> Could you link the video you made?


Certainly, here you are:


----------



## GemsBerry

annaca2000 said:


> Certainly, here you are:



Thank you for the review, it's so helpful! It looks like the top braided handle folds nicely and is not a bulky obstacle like it looked from the stock photos. I also LOVE the idea of two compartments, like keeping your valuables in closed one and other things for a quick grab in an opened one in front. 
How are zipper closures? are they easy to use and glide smoothly?


----------



## EveyB

annaca2000 said:


> I just got it a couple of weeks ago and it’s great! Couldn’t decide on the size but small is much cuter so I went with it. The only downside is the weight which is typical of Chloe. It hold surprising amount if things for the size it is. I did the YouTube review since there is very limited info in that bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717040
> View attachment 4717041


Congrats on your lovely new Chloé bag!
I‘m thinking about getting the cement brown. Do you think a small water bottle would fit inside?
And do you happen to know where it is made?
Thanks!


----------



## annaca2000

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for the review, it's so helpful! It looks like the top braided handle folds nicely and is not a bulky obstacle like it looked from the stock photos. I also LOVE the idea of two compartments, like keeping your valuables in closed one and other things for a quick grab in an opened one in front.
> How are zipper closures? are they easy to use and glide smoothly?


The triple handle is pretty cool and it doesn’t bother me at all, that braided handle is so cute and easy to grab and having two compartments works great, that’s exactly what I do -keep one of them semi open, easy to reach and looks cool. 
The zippers are not bad, if you want them to glide easier you could always run some wax paper over it, it helps with gliding but I have no complaints.


----------



## annaca2000

EveyB said:


> Congrats on your lovely new Chloé bag!
> I‘m thinking about getting the cement brown. Do you think a small water bottle would fit inside?
> And do you happen to know where it is made?
> Thanks!





EveyB said:


> Congrats on your lovely new Chloé bag!
> I‘m thinking about getting the cement brown. Do you think a small water bottle would fit inside?
> And do you happen to know where it is made?
> Thanks!


I love cement brown too, great choice. Yes small water bottle fits, it’s really surprisingly spacious for how compact that bag is. Hold much more than pochette Métis. 
It is made in Italy.


----------



## EveyB

annaca2000 said:


> I love cement brown too, great choice. Yes small water bottle fits, it’s really surprisingly spacious for how compact that bag is. Hold much more than pochette Métis.
> It is made in Italy.


Thanks a lot for the review and pictures!


----------



## Luna

I got my medium Daria last week - got an insane deal that I could not pass up!!!


----------



## EveyB

Luna said:


> I got my medium Daria last week - got an insane deal that I could not pass up!!!


Where did you get it?


----------



## Incalifornia7

kbell said:


> I’m loving the look of this bag & can’t wait for more pics/info. Anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 4553263
> 
> View attachment 4553264


I fear the handle will wear out too quickly.


----------



## Luna

EveyB said:


> Where did you get it?


selfridges 

its still available there, but it was lower before.


----------



## annaca2000

Luna said:


> I got my medium Daria last week - got an insane deal that I could not pass up!!!


Congratulations, I think it’s a smart choice especially with heavy discounts.
What color did you get? Do you find it to be quite heavy?


----------



## EveyB

Luna said:


> selfridges
> 
> its still available there, but it was lower before.


Thank you, and congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Luna

annaca2000 said:


> Congratulations, I think it’s a smart choice especially with heavy discounts.
> What color did you get? Do you find it to be quite heavy?


I got the brown - I don't find it to be any heavier than my Faye Day bags... I guess i'm just used to chloe bags always being heavy.


----------



## GemsBerry

New mini Daria version was released


----------



## roxytangerine

Those are darling! I wonder how much they'll hold.


----------



## honey52

I got some photos with daria! I think I'm definitely falling in love with it. Instinctually I think the small looks better, the medium looks literally like a weekender bag. but I would have to say maybe if I took out all the stuffing in the medium maybe it wouldn't look so much like luggage but I don't know. 

Small looks very nice on the shoulder and held in the hand. 
Medium looks good on the wrist.


----------



## honey52




----------



## honey52

oops same photo


----------



## honey52




----------



## honey52




----------



## honey52




----------



## honey52




----------



## honey52




----------



## honey52

makes me wish I tried on the darryl bag also, which was gorgeous but I'd kinda already decided I didn't want an open access bag....


----------



## Klaraaa

The Mini Daria is so cute  I haven't seen a bag that I immediately wanted in a long time. The croc one is on my wishlist


----------



## rosewang924

Is the Daria bag discontinued, no longer on their website.


----------



## coffee2go

I just received my cute mini Daria bag, she’s such an amazing mini bag! Here next to my mini Chloe C bag, which has a shinier croc-embossed leather, I like how muted the croc-embossing is on Daria. It fit a ton compared to C bag


----------



## honey52

coffee2go said:


> I just received my cute mini Daria bag, she’s such an amazing mini bag! Here next to my mini Chloe C bag, which has a shinier croc-embossed leather, I like how muted the croc-embossing is on Daria. It fit a ton compared to C bag


Congrats! So nice!


----------



## rosewang924

I wonder why this bag has been discontinued, anyone know?  Just curious.  I was planning to buy the pink one but was waiting to see if it would go on sale, and now it's gone from website. I'll have to buy preloved but was wondering if there is a defect to the bag that's why they discontinued it.


----------



## Roie55

rosewang924 said:


> I wonder why this bag has been discontinued, anyone know?  Just curious.  I was planning to buy the pink one but was waiting to see if it would go on sale, and now it's gone from website. I'll have to buy preloved but was wondering if there is a defect to the bag that's why they discontinued it.


I think covid lockdowns affected sales with few views and influencers able to be photographed with their looks


----------



## coffee2go

rosewang924 said:


> I wonder why this bag has been discontinued, anyone know?  Just curious.  I was planning to buy the pink one but was waiting to see if it would go on sale, and now it's gone from website. I'll have to buy preloved but was wondering if there is a defect to the bag that's why they discontinued it.



Once Gabriela Hearst took over as a creative director, previous designs have been discontinued, aside a couple of bestsellers like Tess bag…


----------

